# ***Nationally Televised 3-D Shoot. Come join us!!!***



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

BUMP! I'm gonna try and be there. THANKS FOR SPREADING THE WORD


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Won't be there, but looking forward to seeing on TV. We need more televised 3D shoots!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jyahya (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## PlayinArchery (Aug 24, 2004)

This should be a great shoot, looking forward to seeing a lot of old faces and meeting a lot of new ones. Bring your family out we'd love to see a bunch of kids out to this event!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Does this pay money or just a fun shoot.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Marked.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Cool


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I will get you a answer very soon and let ya know for sure. I do know there will be prizes given out but i am unsure if the classes will have pay outs too. 
It will be a great time to meet with the Appalachian Trophy TV staff and talk and ask questions with all the members. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone gonna try and make it out? Love to meet y'all


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

you shooting all classes


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

WV is a little far for me [emoji45]


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love to do this.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds good. Will try to make it to one or both of them.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

What classes do you guys have?


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

sagecreek said:


> What classes do you guys have?


you thinking about going up? ill have to check my work sched but maybe we can get a group from here to car pool up there


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> you thinking about going up? ill have to check my work sched but maybe we can get a group from here to car pool up there


Thinking about it. Sounds fun.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

There will be a hunter class, women's class and youth class. There will be prizes given away for top 3 in each class. This is more of a fun family oriented shoot. We are hoping to have a good turnout. Looking to have some good fellowship and great food with one another. 

I hope things work out to where yall can make it. Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

JSTHNTN said:


> There will be a hunter class, women's class and youth class. There will be prizes given away for top 3 in each class. This is more of a fun family oriented shoot. We are hoping to have a good turnout. Looking to have some good fellowship and great food with one another.
> 
> I hope things work out to where yall can make it. Thanks for all the support guys.


I mostly shoot an open setup, but might drag out my hunting bow.


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice. I may come watch for fun. I'm through the area a bit. 

Any vendors attending?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

no open class, I won't be there


----------



## PlayinArchery (Aug 24, 2004)

There will be an Open class, this is IBO format! I plan on having my open set up!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone that can make it come on out. 

We will not have any vendor's. This is our first shoot that will be televised. We hope in our future shoots that we can get our sponsors to help us out with donations to make it that much better. Opinions and constructive criticism welcome. Im always open to listen to what may help out the archery/hunting industry. Thanks to all.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Hey Tman... im hoping to come up on the 2nd date y'all be having!!! So much to do on the 16th

Can't wait to see how many people come out


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome man. Sounds good. Maybe we can carpool.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

It is this Saturday. Hope to see some people make it out to the shoot.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

R u ready.? It is near.!!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright guys final hoorahh before the morning trip. Hope to see yall tomorrow.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

We had great shoot yesterday. I believe everyone had a good time. Thanks to all that attended and we hope to see you at the September 13th shoot


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

September 13 is the next shoot. Come join us for a great time.


----------

